# 36" Redfish



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

Caught on cut Bonita. Released, and still swimming around in Big Pass near Sarasota. Caught June 25.


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

1


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice work. That is awesome. Now all you gotta do is get a good little point and shoot camera and you'll be in business. 

Cell phone cams don't do a big fish justice.

You can still see that's a nice big bull red though.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I agree with Mook...... Awsome fish though... Great to hear she is alive and well.. looking to spawn.... Way to go man ..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great job. Way to go.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Fantastic! FUN!!


----------

